# Cop Battles 3rd Grader



## Laela (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## BrickbyBrick (Aug 22, 2019)

From the title, I had a whole other visual in my head. Super happy to see I was wrong.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 22, 2019)

That was cute. 

I wish I could break dance, I would mess around and break a hand and can't get off the ground.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 23, 2019)

People need to stop letting their black children play around with the police. In 3 years or so they will treat him as a serious threat and he will be confused as to why.


----------

